
Ask HN: What old, 'outdated' concepts (Lisp, XML, Prolog) are worth to learn? - greppySearch
* Functional Programming was decades in the dark but exploded recently.<p>* JSON Schema is similar to XML-Schema (both describe trees).
The semantic web (OWL, RDF) is dead but Knowledge Graphs (Wikidata) are en vogue.<p>* Voice assistants are just like the old expert systems (after the NLP stage)<p>Older concepts are easier to learn because they are backed by a canonical theory (relational DB vs NoSQL).<p>What &#x27;old&#x27; concepts are worth to learn because
* they are unappreciated,
* will be relevant again,
* or just have a nice theory?
======
azeirah
XML is dead? I encounter XML in my daily programming life, even if my personal
preference is JSON.

I guess the main and most interesting concepts/languages are: Prolog, Lisp,
Forth and Smalltalk

Perhaps an array language like APL as well?

